# PM errors



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cant seem to send PM's get -

Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 500 Error command

DEBUG MODE

Line : 125
File : smtp.php

:?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Cant seem to send PM's get -
> 
> Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 500 Error command
> 
> ...


This has just happend to me :x :x :x


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Its actually sending the messages - but am getting the same error now when posting :evil:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I've been having problems sending messages for a few days  Everytime I sent a PM the computer crashed  :x

At least now I don't have to re boot everything  it's just coming up with the error notice :roll: Messages are sending


----------

